# Got a couple "gators" today



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Fished the bay for kings today but with no runs. So I decided to drop a live menhaden by some structure in 35' of water. It gets slammed and I pull up a 21" white trout! 

I switch to light tackle and drop half a menhaden and get 20" trout followed by a few 18" fish.

I know they are not the gators you were expecting but these are the biggest white trout I have ever caught. My mirage drive broke on the way in.....still had fun tho!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang suck about the Drive.. Ive seen enough to order the repair kit to keep onboard in case this ever happens .. although i'm not sure how easy it will be to repair while on the water. 

NIce trout either way!
My favorite time of the year to fish inshore is coming up but I wont be there to enjoy it..


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

The messed up thing is I didn't even hit anything?


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Them are some nice trout. Sucks about your drive.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Elaborate on part that broke on drive please*

CY, nice trout indeed! Could you ID the part of the drive that broke. From the pic, it looks like the rod that extends into the flipper. I am new to the OB and mirage drive systems and am just trying to be prepared. They paddle like crap, but I really like peddling anyways!

Cheers and sorry to read about the failure.

Boatnbob


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dude you OWN the bay. Awesome as usual man.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Those are some massive whites! Congrats!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Holy sh#t those are big ass white trout!

Did you hit a shallow spot and snap the mirage drive? Sucks either way.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

thats huge for a white trout!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That's freaking awesome yakker! Have you checked the records on white trout? That's the biggest I've ever seen.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

PAWGhunter said:


> Holy sh#t those are big ass white trout!
> 
> Did you hit a shallow spot and snap the mirage drive? Sucks either way.


No I was on my way in in 18' of water and the thing just snapped.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice fish man! Definately the biggest whites ive ever seen.


----------

